# Confusing about different dosing methods...



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm using a 17g marked La Marzocco basket in my Rocket Premium plus V3.

The previous owner recommended 19g, so I have been weighing the coffee and hitting 19g.

I have seen other techniques and videos that fill the basket, collapse, fill, collapse and then sweep off the top such that it is flush - then tamp. This would be faster and save the weighing process, but with my 19g, the coffee is no-where near 'piled' above the top edge such that it could be swept flush? Is this just a characteristic of the basket I am using? Confused!


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

I found the same as you, with the same basket, I had been tapping the portafilter down as I dosed and it was coming well under the rim.

Decided to try the WDT technique as I was confused and read that it might fluff up the grounds. It really does improve the taste and it put the coffee above the rim. I am still weighing the coffee just so I can get an idea of what I did and the taste so I can improve.

Take a look at this





for a quick overview (I am not using the yoghurt pot and I suspect it would help).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You don't need to tap down as you're filling the basket with coffee, some gentle taps on the sides of the portafilter will level the coffee bed before tamping


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you can get it in a fairly central mound, gentle chops on the side of the pf make it collapse rather well.

THe OCD tool works rather well too.


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

Interesting thoughts, thanks.

I've heard of WDT but never formally tried it. I do have a pointy device that I have randomly poked at the very clumpy grind that the Mignon mk2 gives me - but a more concerted effort could be worth trying.

So if I understand correcty... the 19g of coffee in my basket would be piled above the rim of the basket IF it were homogenous and evenly dispersed and clump free? Or should I grind 20g to expect to have some sweep off?

I've seen the OCD, looks amazing (as is the price!)....but does this cover the WDT requirement for distributing and breaking up the clumps and also trimming the dose aswell?

PS the Rocket came with a naked PF aswell which I have also yet to try....just to make things even more interesting/challenging!


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

This is my pointy clump buster....


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Chipstix said:


> This is my pointy clump buster....


I'm just using a straightened paperclip.

I tend to use my 14g LM basket more than my 17 but if I grind 19 into it (unusual) it is well over the rim, probably dropping to 18-18.5 after sweeping.


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

So 18-18.5g is flush in a 14(-16?) gram basket?!

This is what is confusing me!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

different coffee beans when ground have different volumes for the same weight - usually to do with oil content - to be consistent its worth weighing the portafilter when Tare it then add the coffee upto the desired weight.

Different size baskets should in theory only have a 1g tolerance above or below their marked capacity - so 17g basket can be 16,17 or 18g but not 19g

always weigh or its not accurate and you wont get the best out of the coffee - imho


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Just had a go with my 17g.

Dosed to 18g, big pile over rim in the middle.

Used WDT, levelled and swept, 16.4g.

Tamped.

Made shot.

18.7g in 32 seconds. (Stopped when it started blonding.)

Lovely latte, no bitterness. Tried the shot first and although it was drinkable espresso is not my cup of tea.

I do not see how you could get it under the rim with 19g unless you are stopping mid grind and tapping the portafilter, maybe try grinding into a container, giving it a quick whisk and empty that into the portafilter and see if it has any more volume.


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks...

1.15 brew ratio shorter than I go for (tend to aim for around 2)

I have been collapsing mid grind and after the 19g is in the basket - sounds like I'm mixing up different approaches....

I'll try this afternoon with only the WDT, no collapsing then the sweep (alas no yoghurt pots of the right size in the house....)


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Same here, I am just doing it over the bin, so I don't get grinds everywhere.

Edit: I suspect it does not work as well as with a funnel or yoghurt pot as I can't be very vigorous with the stirring.

Saw this which may be a more permanent alternative.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172380169236?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

I don't like to go that short myself normally, in the past I have been ending it based on time and eyeing the volume. Started doing it by blonding in the past couple of days and although the shots are smaller, they are a lot tastier.


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

OK, been out and bought a yoghurt and eaten it!

Here are the photos which are self explanatory. I also had a go at my first ever naked porter filter shot. I don't think it was very good, but I definitely nailed the camera angle!

I felt the need to do one collapse before the tamp but that was it in terms of knocking the porter filter

I actually had a much more successful second attempt having gone for a slightly fine and grind but unfortunately appeared to have failed to start the video running&#8230; darn, next time


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

So answering my initial question the basket was indeed fall having done the distribution. Hardly any left during the sweep and It just about filled itself in.






I filmed in slo-mo, but not sure if it will upload like that.

I've now put the 14 g basket in the naked Pf and 19 gram basket in my twin spout PF. So each time I make myself a coffee I will use the naked PF.

















Excuse the milk and the final finish, still adjusting to the wand on the Rocket, and I've never really nailed latte art yet!


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

By the way in case you're wondering what a good size yoghurt pot is for a 58 mm basket, this one seems to work ok&#8230;


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Chipstix said:


> By the way in case you're wondering what a good size yoghurt pot is for a 58 mm basket, this one seems to work ok&#8230;


I was actually wondering, thanks.

I now have a picture in my head of you measuring the yoghurt pots in a store with your basket.


----------



## Chipstix (Aug 1, 2013)

Worse than that in fact, I was taking my one-year-old for a walk and forgot to take the basket with me so I actually bought a small selection of yoghurt pots! The other two are in the fridge 

By the way I ended up at the brew ratio of 1.5. I forgot to time it as trying to do too much multitasking, but from the video I think it was about 25 to 30 seconds.

These are not the right size but will make good pudding later...!


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Chipstix said:


> Worse than that in fact, I was taking my one-year-old for a walk and forgot to take the basket with me so I actually bought a small selection of yoghurt pots! The other two are in the fridge
> 
> By the way I ended up at the brew ratio of 1.5. I forgot to time it as trying to do too much multitasking, but from the video I think it was about 25 to 30 seconds.
> 
> These are not the right size but will make good pudding later...!


The sacrifices we make for coffee.


----------

